# B15 05 Spec V parts



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey whats up. Does anyone know what performance parts i can get for my 05 spec v i have the nismo camshafts cold air intake and borla exhaust and unorthodox crank pulley. I am going to be putting in the nissan motorsports shortshifter and possibly the B&G adjustable suspension. But i need more power any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

check the sticky in the QR section.

I/H/DP/E/BSR/Cams/MMI/SAFC2 yield the major differences on the car.

Other mods are P/Hondata/PTB/BPTB/GW/KS/VS but the gains are minimal compare to the others.


----------

